# Hello!



## earthnut (Aug 28, 2008)

:yo:I'm new here and to the Havanese breed. I grew up with Retrievers but now that I have my own house I wanted something smaller and that didn't shed so much. That Havs have been used to herd poultry sealed my choice of breed because I have 5 hens. I don't care if the dog herds them, but I want them to get along. 

I got a 3 month old puppy a week ago named Domino! He's doing great in his new home and learning where to go potty - not having a job right now really helps too!ound:

I hope to learn a lot here so Domino grows up to be the best dog ever!:cheer2:


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum! 
Domino is Soooo cute! I love his little white face 
Your Hen's are pretty cute too.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

What a sweet face Domino has! This forum is fantastic for learning and sharing. Welcome!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Welcome! Domino is a cutie.


----------



## havaone (Mar 25, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum! Domino is a cutie pie! Love the name with his coloring!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Welcome! Domino is a real cutie


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! Domino is a sweetie. Love his name, too.
Tell us more - where are you from, where did you get Domino, etc.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

:welcome: Domino is so cute, I love his white face, sooooo cute!!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! He is adorable and let me know about the herding instincts!


----------



## Mizell26 (Aug 2, 2008)

Oh my gosh! He is so cute. I love that his nose is white....cute cute cute


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

Oh my... Domino is sooooooo cute!!!! I love his white nose and he has the sweetest eyes. Hope you'll post lots of photos (and some of him with your hens too!)


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

Domino looks awesome!! Having a new pup is great isn't it !!!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! Domino is adorable...looking forward to hearing all about him and seeing more pics.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Domino is *so, so* cute. He looks like he's wearing a tuxedo and his face, well . . . I just want to give him a big kiss. I agree with the others, your hens are kinda cute too.

Welcome to the group and to being owned by a hav.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Oh my, look at how cute he is. Welcome!!
Carole


----------



## earthnut (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks for all the welcomes!



irnfit said:


> Welcome to the forum! Domino is a sweetie. Love his name, too.
> Tell us more - where are you from, where did you get Domino, etc.


I'm in Washington State, and I found Domino in the paper from a local breeder.

Here he is with Aria. She's an adolescent, so isn't afraid to show Domino his place! She's pecked him twice already.:whip:


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Domino has the sweetest looking face. I love his white feet. He is a cutie pie. I know you are going to enjoy the forum and pictures as much as I do. Keep the pictures coming...we all love them.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

welcome to you all. Domino is sure cute... and we love pictures!!! so you are already a favorite.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Domino is so cute! He has the same sweet face of my granddog, Zoey. She's all black, but the eyes are the same. Enjoy him!! I"m sure you will.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

earthnut said:


> Thanks for all the welcomes!
> I'm in Washington State


Wooo-Hoo!! Another Washington member 
I'm at the S.W. end of the state...a little south of Olympia.


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

What a cutie! WELCOME!


----------



## earthnut (Aug 28, 2008)

Missy said:


> welcome to you all. Domino is sure cute... and we love pictures!!! so you are already a favorite.


lol!

Eva, DH's aunt lives in Olympia! I live in Seattle, though I don't know for how much longer! With 5 hens and goats and bees in the future, as well as an orchard and veggie garden, we'll soon outgrow a city lot!ound:

Domino wanted to play, and he sure runs fast when he wants to! whiz-bang!


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

*Hello*

Welcome to the forum. Domino is so adorable.


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! Domino is really cute! You're going to love having a Havanese!!!


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Welcome! Domino is one adorable Hav boy.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

:welcome: to you and your adorable little guy!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

From one Havanese and hen lover to another...Welcome! You'll have to check out my post "our first egg"! Here is a photo of my daughter and our buff Orpington, Marie Antoinette. My daughter carries her around and sings to her. I love my hens more than I could have imagined. And, my Posh is awesome around them. These dogs are amazing!


----------



## earthnut (Aug 28, 2008)

Yes, what a lovely video! It was always my idea to have animals, but DH has really become attached to the chickens. I hope Domino turns out as good as Posh with the chickens!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

:welcome: to the forum. Little Domino is just gorgeous.


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

Domino looks alot like my Saydee. I love the pics of him with his hen. Earlickies from Saydee. Welcome!


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

Domino is so cute! I can't wait to hear how he does with herding the chickens.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Oh, I love Domino's sweet face! What a cutie! I think it's neat we have another chicken keeper! The chickens are beautiful too, I'm always amazed at the range of markings and colors. I'm curious about their personalities? I guess they must have neat little personalities if you guys are getting attached to them. You're both making me want some!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Welcome Little Domino!


----------



## earthnut (Aug 28, 2008)

havaluv said:


> Oh, I love Domino's sweet face! What a cutie! I think it's neat we have another chicken keeper! The chickens are beautiful too, I'm always amazed at the range of markings and colors. I'm curious about their personalities? I guess they must have neat little personalities if you guys are getting attached to them. You're both making me want some!


I love all the colors of their feathers and eggs! I'm trying for a rainbow of eggs. The animals in my sig are about their current pecking order, but I have a feeling Melpomene is going to have a fall.

We got Tympani and Meter as adults, so they're not terribly tame. Tympani would've been very friendly if she'd been hand-raised. She'll eat out of our hands, but despises being picked up. Meter is reserved, she tends to like to be by herself under a bush. The two of them are best buds - Tympani sleeps underneath Meter at night. They're both 'Easter eggers' which are crosses between Ameraucanas and a brown egg layer. They both lay green eggs.

Melpomene was a free egg from the embryology department at the university. I got 3 eggs, one wasn't fertile, one grew into a rooster that we gave to a friend (we can't keep roos here in the city), and one was Mene. She is tailless, which is not proper for her breed (Leghorn), and shows that she came from very poor, inbred stock. She also recently started to crow! She's our best egg layer, laying slightly more than an egg a day in true Leghorn fashion. Which is good for her, because between her aggression and constant complaining, she may have ended up as soup a while ago.

Aria and Carmen are still youngsters, not yet laying. I hope Aria will lay this year; Carmen won't until next year. Aria is an Ameraucana, a breed that lays blue eggs. She's purebred from a good breeder, she should have great colored eggs. Her feathers sure are beautiful! She's fearless and is the only bird that's pecked Domino. She's also our tamest bird and doesn't mind being handled. Carmen is a Marans, which lays the darkest chicken egg, a dark chocolate brown. She's a bit shy, but quite tame. She's all black now, but after her next moult she should have coppery feathers on her neck and back. She also comes from a good breeder. I could show Aria or Carmen, but I probably won't. Too much trouble.

Birds have different body language than mammals. It's funny to watch them strut around, and how they react to each other and us. They all come running when we come out of the house because they want treats.


----------



## Perugina (May 28, 2008)

Whate a cutie! just the opposite of Sophie! I love different colored beards!


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

You don't happen to be in Idaho? Domino looks just like a puppy I saw at my breeder's when I got Saydee.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Welcome to the forum! Domino is adorable.

I've really learned something. I had no idea that hens ever laid anything other than brown or white eggs. Probably because the only eggs I ever see are the ones I very occassionally buy at the grocery store.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Earthnut,

I love Maran and Ameracaunas, we hope to get some of both breeds next year. 

We have an Orpington and Wellsummer Mix that are lovely layers, but I am jealous of my friend's green and dark dark brown eggs...so next year. Good to know that the Maran is pretty tame, that's the one I REALLY really want.

I think we will go and get them from a breeder as adolescents like we did this year, and try to introduce them to our flock gently, rather than hatch them, even though my kids would love that! I don't know...it was nice to get adolescents and have them actually lay before it got cold here.


----------



## earthnut (Aug 28, 2008)

From my very limited experience, when the chicks are handled starting in adolescence rather than birth, they are tamer. I don't get it, but the 3 I raised from egg or very young turned out bratty, the one I got as an adolescent is sweet, and the 2 adults are fearful.

SM, I'm in Washington. Domino's brother looked a lot like Saydee!ound:


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

I learned something too... I had no idea there were "chicken shows". Interesting.
Your chickens are beautiful and I love the photo of the hen and hav.


----------



## earthnut (Aug 28, 2008)

Oh yes, just like dogs, there are 100's of breeds of chickens for different purposes - for cock-fighting (now outlawed like dog fighting but the breeds are still maintained), food, and just for looks. Here's some of the 'just for looks' breeds: Silkie, Polish, and Onagadori. I'd love a hen that looked like the first one, sometime in the future.


----------



## Mizell26 (Aug 2, 2008)

Have you all ever seen inside a chicken house? Like a persons chicken house who is raising them for everyone to eat? The reason I am asking is because my dad raises them and people who have never seen something like that I feel would be amazed because there are probably 20,000 chickens per house. If you haven't ever seen something like that let me know and I will snap some pictures.


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. Domino is so cute. There are a few of us here from Seattle...
Kirkland-Redmond area. Would love to meet you and Domino one day.
Paula


----------

